

Stinging report says NASA lost, lacks real sense of direction - DanielBMarkham
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/50091903/ns/technology_and_science-science/

======
gdubs
>> "More than two years after the president announced the interim goal of
sending humans to an asteroid by 2025, there has been little effort to
initiate such a mission," the report said.

It's kind of politically naive to think the West Wing would have drawn any
attention to this during the election cycle, especially given the focus on the
domestic economy and deficit.

This is relevant: [http://news.discovery.com/space/obama-win-nasa-direction-
ast...](http://news.discovery.com/space/obama-win-nasa-direction-
asteroids-121107.html)

In terms of the mission itself, it seems suitably dangerous, ambitious, and
exciting :)

